

Ask HN: Non-social media startup, 40+ founders seeks support and funding - kovar

Greetings,&#60;p&#62;When I asked a friend of mine to introduce me to the folks at Y Combinator, he essentially said that I'm about 20 years too old, and way too experienced, for Y Combinator. Further, I'm not doing social media, mobile apps, HTML5, etc - another strike against me. After reading through Hacker News for awhile, I'm inclined to agree with him.&#60;p&#62;Are there Y Combinator like environments for high tech startups working in other spaces? (ediscovery, in our case.) I've submitted to Angel List but am interested in seeing if there are other opportunities.&#60;p&#62;One major issue is that I moved out of the Bay Area three years ago to Central Illinois. I'm wondering if I need to move back for a few months simply to get access to the in-person opportunities.&#60;p&#62;Insight would be welcome.
======
mindcrime
_After reading through Hacker News for awhile, I'm inclined to agree with
him._

Maybe you should just apply and see what happens? Why are you coming to an
apparent foregone conclusion and then actively trying to make it reality?

Remember what Henry Ford said? "Whether you think you can or can't, you're
right."

Also, if you look at the list of things YC actively say they are interested
in, you'll find that it's far larger than just social media, mobile apps and
HTML5. <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

~~~
kovar
Greetings,

Oh, we applied to Y Combinator, I should have made that clear. I'm just trying
to evaluate our chances, and seek out other opportunities in case YC doesn't
pay off.

~~~
mindcrime
Ah, OK. The original post made it sound like you had decided to not even
bother applying.

Good luck on the application!

 _Are there Y Combinator like environments for high tech startups working in
other spaces? (ediscovery, in our case.)_

I don't know of any that specialize in ediscovery, but there are absolutely
other "YC'ish" incubator type programs, of various types, around the country.
Somebody was compiling a list a month or so ago, search the old posts a bit
and you can probably turn up that post.

------
curt
There are quite a few groups in Chicago. The talent and money is starting to
come with the booming growth of Groupon. You have lightbank but they focus on
social media, there is also excelerate which is a yc type incubator also in
Chicago. I think they do bi-yearly funding classes.

~~~
kovar
Thank you for the information, 'tis appreciated.

------
switch
yes, move back to sfo.

mindcrime is right - whatever you focus on will come true. your biggest enemy
at this point is negative belief. Lots of 30 and 40 year olds start startups
and do very well.

stop talking to your negative friend - people like that are to be avoided like
the plague.

You should be first getting a lot of insight and then applying. If your state
of mind while applying was similar to what it is now you might not be able to
put together the best pitch.

